# Sky, she can't be the only one



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So Kerigan's show doe sky is a great loving pet. She is also the one who had the c-section last year and so she gets a little more love from time to time but there is something very odd about this goat. Now she has always been the lowest on the pole as far as the breeding does go so that could be why she feels the need to do this but I am sure she is not the only goat out there that does it.
This is the only way she will eat out of the hay feeder.
















See she really does stand on the ground some times


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: What a clown!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: Silly girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL silly silly girl!! Maybe there was something she really really wanted in there and that was how she found it! And decided it was easier to sort through the hay to get what she likes?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Does a C-section mean she wont be able to reproduce again? I heard that once and wasn't sure if it was true.

She is a really nice looking doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

When she knows it is feeding time she jumps up there and I have to put the hay in around her. She is defiantly different but she is awesome and we like her. 
Jesse-goats: Nope she is bred now actually the vet said she should be fine now and should not have any problems. I would guess that is she had more then 1 then she would be retired.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well if goats are like people 2-3 are the max, otherwise you can risk weak scar tissue that can tear/not heal properly.
Trust me been there done that. I have had 3 c-sections, and pitty anyone who has to go through one, human or animal.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

jesse-goats said:


> Does a C-section mean she wont be able to reproduce again? I heard that once and wasn't sure if it was true.
> 
> She is a really nice looking doe.


I think it depends on the goat and also the vet that does the C-Section. 
When I was possibly going to have to have one done on Mama recently ...one vet told me that the likelihood of successful kidding after C-Section was slim and most subsequent pregnancies would result in difficulties and C-Section. A different vet told me that 7 out or 8 does he did one on had successful kidding afterwards.


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

Too funny! I have a buck kid who does the same thing. For weeks I tied to pull him out every time but now he's so big I can't lift him. He's also my favorite. Maybe it's a defect similar to spoiled child syndrome!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well either way she has some nice thick back legs from jumping up there then holding herself up. I want to see if she will still do it at 5 months pregnant. right now she is about 2 months along so she still has a bit. I can't decide if she is starting to get a baby belly or if its just food. I am praying for twins so that they will hopefully be smaller but paintball is a big boy so we will see what he gives us.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

She's just living up to her name  Sweet thing!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:slapfloor: That's great! What a twerp!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Silly goats. :lol:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

i had a little one who would climb in and lay down in the feeder then just munch all day! I put a "lid" on the feeder as I was tired of wasted hay because she would pee/poo there so the others wouldn't eat it. 

I love the second pic and her looking at you with the "WHAT!" face!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh! too funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: That is funny... :thumb: 

I would though ...try to detour her from doing that...her belly will get bigger if preggo and she may hurt herself.....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pam I have tried alot of things but if I don't let her do it she won't eat. She just stands away from everyone and cry's/ watches them eat. She is so scared of them all at feeding time. I really hate to pull her out everyday to feed her because she will never get aggressive that way but I also feel bad not letting her up their. I think as she gets bigger she will start to do it less.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope it all works out....and she doesn't hurt herself... :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow-that is a strange eating ritual :ROFL: imagine what the other does think! LOL

We put our hay in a long, plastic slide that my kids had on a jungle gym years ago. I will lay the hay out in the slide and it spreads out good and they are all respectful of it and stand to the side and eat out of the slide EXCEPT Mojo--who is not only spoiled by the humans in our family--the does have a soft spot for him too. They allow him to hop up in the slide and lay (sometimes for hours) in the hay. They will come up, sniff him, and eat around him! 

When we drive up the driveway I always look to see the goats--it is not uncommon to see Mojo's little black head and his looonggg black ears pop up from the hay and you will see pieces hanging from his mouth!! I guess it is like eating in bed! :laugh:


----------

